# Hornet eating a wasp



## bobnr32 (Aug 12, 2010)

1





2




3




4


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 12, 2010)

Great stuff. Nice and sharp.


----------



## edouble (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome photo!


----------

